# Anyone know about these old German Cigar/Cigarette cutters?



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I received them on craigslist, and was hoping for some more info!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

what is it you might like to know?


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

1. If they're collectible?

2. What the non-cutting end with the notch is for

Probably more questions to come


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> 1. If they're collectible?
> 
> 2. What the non-cutting end with the notch is for
> 
> Probably more questions to come


i really don't know. going out on a limb, it looks the correct shape to be a pipe reamer, but i'm probably wrong. sorry i couldn't be more help. good luck. :smoke:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

This I know for sure. They are awesome. Collectible or not, I would keep these. Besides, as Vince the Shamwow Guy says "you know the Germans always make good stuff"


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

This looks a lot like the one my dad breaks out. I'll ask him the next time we're smoking one. He was stationed in Germany for awhile back in the day.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd like to get some info on this as well. Several months back I was trying to win a sampler auction that included a new one of these. The cigars weren't so great, I just wanted the cutter. Price got to high, so I let it go.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

There's another thread on here talking about these exact things...damned if I can remember the title...anyway, the blade end with the notch is for opening boxes, the notch is for pulling the nail, the blade for cutting through the tax stamps, etc. There's another version as well, that actually has a small hammer for putting the nail back in.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Citizen Zero said:


> This I know for sure. They are awesome. Collectible or not, I would keep these. Besides, as Vince the Shamwow Guy says "you know the Germans always make good stuff"


I think since his arrest, Vince the Shamwow guy says "pick up your own soap, Bubba"


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The "notch" is used as an aid in opening the box of cigars. The tapered [blade]end of the cutter is inserted into the space between thw lid and the front of the box,once you've 'caught' the nail in that notch it's then quite easy to pry the box lid open.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> There's another thread on here talking about these exact things...damned if I can remember the title...anyway, the blade end with the notch is for opening boxes, the notch is for pulling the nail, the blade for cutting through the tax stamps, etc. There's another version as well, that actually has a small hammer for putting the nail back in.


i think you hit the nail on the head!!! (excuse the bad pun) i have some of my grandfathers old boxes and i remember seeing the nail hole. and i always have to use a pocket knfe to open it cuz the lid always drops down inside the box!. good lookin out brotha!:drinking:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

+1 for Bob too!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad I could be of help, I just found it interesting to run across two threads from different OP's about essentially the same obscure-ish tool within a few minutes of each other...still can't find the other post though....


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

that IS interesting.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Saw one of those things used in the movie Swordfish.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Donatus makes one...

It's actually a V-Cutter IIRC.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

gjcab09 said:


> There's another thread on here talking about these exact things...damned if I can remember the title...anyway, the blade end with the notch is for opening boxes, the notch is for pulling the nail, the blade for cutting through the tax stamps, etc. There's another version as well, that actually has a small hammer for putting the nail back in.


There's your answer.

They have nothing to do with cigarettes. In the days when those were popular, cigars were much smaller. We only started seeing the monster RG cigars in the early-mid 90's. One has a simple guillotine cut, the other, a remedial V cut. The blade is meant for opening boxes and removing any nails.

There is no collector value. In fact, the collectors market for EVERYTHING has dried up and blown away, because of the economy. Any collector interest in something so esoteric as these pieces will be a long time returning. Their value is solely in your personal interest in them.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

"the collectors market for everything has dried up and blown away because of the economy" You got that right.

I have antique Burmese marionettes in great condition. Had them for sale on-line a couple of years ago. No luck. 

And yet these reality tv shows show guys running around the country buying old crap and saying how they'll double their $.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a photo of mine.
The engraved lettering on the larger one reads;
PfeiLring Solingen.
5650 DBGM
The smaller one is model # 5610.
The two sides used to cut the cap on each cutter are for varied ring gauges, so with both cutters,,,four ring gauges.
And of course the "V" cutters vary in size as well.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh awesome! Thanks for all the answers guys! I'll be keeping them, or giving them away to good friends, they are beautiful.


----------

